# Rotkeil and synspilum



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

This guy is about 5" now










This is one from a couple months ago: not much change but 1 1/2" bigger/deeper body










Rotkeil










Tank shot


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

nice fish! :thumb: 
love the wood in the tank!


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

34 views and only one comment?


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I really like your setup and choice of fish. Just keep an eye on the syn once they get to around 9" or bigger.


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

They'll be in a much bigger tank by then.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Fish look really good together...their colors just seem to complement each other really well. 8) 
BV


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

You have to see it in person to really appreciate it. It is one of the best set- ups I've ever done. Even the silver dollars have orange spots on them.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

I realy like you're set up and I like the group of clown loaches the best what size tank is it and how big are the clowns? oh and what camers do you use


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

Tank is 125 gallons. Clown loaches are 3-4 inches. Tank is filtered by 3 AC110 and 40% weekly water changes. Camera is a Canon Rebel XT.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

very nice, gotta love synspilum.


----------

